# What do you feed your chihuahua



## Treakle (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm just wondering what do you feed your chihuahua 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Fromm..I rotate between a few of the grain free ones


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Nutra Ultra holisitc small breed


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou had a lot of health issues and she is eating ZP in morning and Weruva canned human grade at dinner. She is healthy now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Our three are all fed DIY raw.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Human grade canned, i did not know that existed, I must look into it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody eats a raw diet.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

My crew eat Taste of the Wild dry with frozen or dehydrated pre made raw mixed in every two days or so (all different brands). And one eats Wellness canned mixed with the TotW since he doesn't really have normal teeth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Dallas eats the Nutro Ultra Small Breed Adult Dry Dog Food


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Gypsy east the Wellness CORE Grain-Free, canned 
She's had the Puppy Formula & right now she's trying out the Turkey & Chicken Formula


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Pearl is still eating homemade diet. Fish, Chicken, beef, pork, rabbit, and liver. Brown rices, pureed veges and fruits. Vitamin suppliments and calcium suppliments, fish oil.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The Chi girls & the Basenji boys are all raw fed. I also give them a high quality fish oil 
& glucosamine + chondroitin supplement. I don't give any store bought treats or dinner
scraps. They only get a very occasional bully stick. For training I use tiny pieces
of boiled turkey, chicken or fish(if training outside), if training at home I often
use tiny bits of raw meat or organs as rewards, basically same raw things they
would eat for meals just in tiny pieces, that's what we consider "treats". I do
however try to train with praise instead of food more frequently.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My pack eats Fromm, we rotate between the grain free varieties, and then I top it with stella and chewy's freeze dried patties. We do lots of dag bones beef jerky bits, rabbit feet, rabbit ears, duck feet, beef trachea rings, bully sticks, and Becker's bites for treats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

*sigh* I hate what I have bijoux on. It's Royal Cannin which she isn't a big fan off but will at least eat..kinda.... Not bad but not that great. She is a very picky eater I can't even find wet food she will eat I've tried all the good brands...nothing...this dog loves garbage.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I feed Fromm. They rotate through the grain free varieties. The only treats I give are freeze dried meat. They've tried duck and liver so far and really like them. They also like tripe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Grain free Fromm


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Outlaw is eating Fromm grain free surf and turf right now. While vader is on rx diet for healthy issues ... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby eats Fromm. We rotate through the grain free varieties. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ashley01 (Jul 10, 2013)

I feed Merrick buffalo an sweet potato but think I'm going to try instinct raw boost 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo has always eaten a combination of the Natures Variety Instinct kibble and raw. Easier to travel with kibble. His teeth are pretty good and he is healthy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

How much should a full grown chi be fed per day? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

MyBella said:


> How much should a full grown chi be fed per day?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It depends on many factors... Age, ideal weight, spayed/neutered, exercise, and type of food being fed.
For example, my 4 pound spayed girl eats a little less than 1/4 cup of taste of the wild twice daily. My almost 6 pound neutered boy eats exactly 1/4 cup twice daily. Not much difference in the amounts they eat even though they have almost a 2 pound weight difference.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus is on By Nature grain free, and Ocean is on a rotating diet of Wellness CORE canned and By Nature organic with warm water to soften for her teeth.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My pups eat Ziwipeak: venison, venison and fish and lamb, we rotate.
As treats they get bully sticks, duck and chicken but very rarely.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lilo eats raw + ziwipeak. I give her 3 meals per day at the moment so I try to make 2 raw and 1 ZP.


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

Bella has just come home from the vet this week.
she is 5 yrs old and spayed.she is 41/4 lbs.she has been eating about 1/2 cup per day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Lilo eats raw + ziwipeak. I give her 3 meals per day at the moment so I try to make 2 raw and 1 ZP.


Wow 3 meals a day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I feed mine Simply Nourish -Chicken & Brown Rice Small Breed Puppy
Simply Nourish™ Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe Small-Breed Puppy Food - Dry Food - Food - PetSmart


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

MyBella said:


> Wow 3 meals a day
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lilo is still a puppy, so needs more frequent meals.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

MyBella said:


> Wow 3 meals a day
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I still feed mine 3 times a day, they are over a year old...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine sometimes get 3 meals too, it depends on what we are doing and what they are having. I have never fed to a set schedule.


----------



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

My two chis eat Science Diet small bites! They love it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd encourage you to check your food (or foods that you are considering) here:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

There is a lot of garbage pet food on the market made by big companies who spend a fortune on powerful advertising so we think it must be good. You will want to strive for a 5 star food. With our babies as small as this breed is, every single bite counts and should be packed with good nutrition.


----------



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoa, I just looked at that food rating website!! I can't believe the food I'm feeding my chis is only rated a 2.5! We've had three vets tell us that it's excellent food. I might rethink that!


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

Laur said:


> Whoa, I just looked at that food rating website!! I can't believe the food I'm feeding my chis is only rated a 2.5! We've had three vets tell us that it's excellent food. I might rethink that!


I read an article before that talked about why vets recommend science diet so often. That the company pays a lot of money towards vet schools & literature so partly they are influenced by that and science diet works hard toward getting their name out there. I'm on my phone right now but I will link it later.

My problem is choosing a good food. I read the reviews and such but I'm still not completely sure which one is the right choice. I guess I'll check out my local store & see what they have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Laur said:


> Whoa, I just looked at that food rating website!! I can't believe the food I'm feeding my chis is only rated a 2.5! We've had three vets tell us that it's excellent food. I might rethink that!



Yeah, I herd a lot of vets recommend science diet. I really don't know why because its not a good food. They make you think it is but its not. I would switch them to something else if thats possible


----------



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm already on it! I just ordered them Wellness for small breeds. I live in a small town in northern Canada so we don't have many options - that was one of them. The ingredients definitely look better. Thanks for those tips!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats great! Science diet is way over priced crap. Now you will get your moneys worth and KNOW that your babies are getting good nutrition  Good job


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Frodo gets Burns Puppy Mini mixed with Naturediet wet puppy food. At the moment, Florrie is still on the food used by the breeder - Hills Science Formula - soaked in warm water. Hills doesn't score very highly in reviews, so I'm in the process of changing her to the same food as Frodo. Both get fed three times a day, but as Frodo's coming up to 6 months, I'll soon be cutting him back to two.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarah, the Burns puppy foods are incredibly high in grains/cereals, about three times as much cereal as there is meat. (55% is rice, plus there are oats as well) I would consider a different brand if I were you, especially if you are going to be changing Florries diet anyway. Nature Diet already has rice in it, so a grain free dry food would be a much better choice.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I didn't know that, Stella. What would you recommend? I want them to have the best diet they possibly can.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would recommend raw, definitely the best IMO and what I feed my own dogs. Check out the Raw Feeding section in the Feeding and Nutrition forum, there is quite a lot to learn about this way of feeding. Second to that would be pre-made raw, then grain free, low carb wet food, then grain free low carb kibble.
The pre-made raw foods available in the UK are Nutriment, Wolf Tucker, Honeys, and Natural Instinct. All are frozen and deliver directly.
ZiwiPeak is air dried raw, so has a lot of the benefits of raw with the convenience of a kibble.
If you want to feed a kibble, Eden is probably the best British made one. Other high meat content, low carb, grain free kibbles are Orijen, Acana Regionals, Canagan, Applaws.
Whatever type of food you choose, look for a high meat content from known sources, no grains, and make sure the grain hasn't been replaced by other sources of carbohydrate such as potato. Some potato/sweet potato/peas etc will be necessary for the consistency of the food, but remember carbs are NOT necessary for your dog.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Our Chis get ACANA. We generally stick to the grain free formulas, but sometimes venture into the "steel cut oat as the only grain" formulas from time to time, just to switch things up. Since switching them, their fur has become sooooooo shiny and incredibly soft! We've had a lot of compliments on their coats.


----------

